# The Mind of Solaris- New Song (guitar rig 3/nuendo/exdrum)



## furrevig (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright!

Its been ages since ive been fired up to record a progish tech song like this.

So here it is:

CLICK HERE

Im using nuendo, guitar rig 3 and ez drummer. very simple set up!
but it really is hard to get a perfect mix. this took alot of time to master.

Any comments on improvements or praise would be jawsome!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 13, 2008)

Dude, that's pretty fucking awesome!


----------



## wammy_bar (Sep 13, 2008)

perfect mix dude.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 13, 2008)

very fucking cool man, i dig it


----------



## TonalArchitect (Sep 13, 2008)

That was amazing. Absolutely awesome. 

I just have one complaint:

NOT LONG ENOUGH!


----------



## bulb (Sep 14, 2008)

david thats sounding fucking awesome! you have come a long way bro!!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 14, 2008)

great


----------



## pustraks (Sep 14, 2008)

Neat, i like it.


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 14, 2008)

this song is pretty damn sick bro. That's a pretty sick tone for guitar rig 3 ... I have a POD X3, but I still use guitar rig 3 for various fx and whatnot ... good job mang!


----------



## furrevig (Sep 14, 2008)

bulb said:


> david thats sounding fucking awesome! you have come a long way bro!!



thanks bulbasaur!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 14, 2008)

goddamn dude. that is awesome. mix is great! ya got ezdrummer to sound awesome!


----------



## Concerto412 (Sep 14, 2008)

holy shit, very impressive tone for GR3, I messed around with it briefly but always had horrible latency issues. time for a new computer....
Again; truly fantastic tones man, guitar and mix both.


----------

